# help on a bid..



## badgerman (Nov 27, 2012)

I got approached for a commercial lot today they want a bid and its kinda a shoe in as long as im not to high wanted to see what others would pry charge for this lot its 12000 sq feet and very easy to do its a perfect square pretty much... We are in northern mi also so rates here suck compared to other places.. I pretty much got her figured out just curious what every one else is getting.. oh salting.. ? this im unsure of how much salt roughly on AVERAGE per 1000 feet?? i do a lot of sub work but slowing building my own work up.. Thanks Happy Plowing..


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

12k I'll guess at 50 1-4''
Salt for 12k 100 lbs
With out a photo of it and more detail of the contact


----------



## badgerman (Nov 27, 2012)

its a perfect square nothing around wide open just how i like it.. fast and easy


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

badgerman;1540888 said:


> its a perfect square nothing around wide open just how i like it.. fast and easy


What size of a plow you are using??

How does your Snow Contactor you sub for feel with you bidding on lots???

Is this a per push job or a season contact??.

You left some details out you was asking about Thats why not many posted on here


----------



## badgerman (Nov 27, 2012)

Antlerart06;1540934 said:


> What size of a plow you are using??
> 
> How does your Snow Contactor you sub for feel with you bidding on lots???
> 
> ...


well as for how he feels about it i dont think that has anything to do with my question but none the less he is perfectly fine with it i didnt bid against him on this they came to me and i only do a few of his accounts the rest are my own mostly residential and its a 7 1/2 foot plow and i bid it per push and salt is additional...im not asking what to charge just wondering what others were getting... and like i said its a perfect square no curbs,wide open and only one entrance its easy 15 min job roughly with 3 inch snow fall


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

50 and another 50 to salt


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

. Just got an identical lot down here for $65push $45 salt. 10k sg ft, square, 1 entrance, 1 loading dock.


----------



## jimmyk38 (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would it matter what the guy he is subbing for thought about it? He is subbing accts out because the guy took on more than he can handle already. I don't know how it is in any other area but in the northwest ohio area there a few companies that go out and bid everything under the sun and then would never be able to touch half of them without all the subs. We are actually subbing for a company that is located over an hour away in Michigan, why they would even bid on something that far from home is a mystery to me unless it's just to say they have accts. I'm not complaining about it because they are paying us almost as much as we would have bid it out at without having to go through the sales process, but there are the smaller companies that want subs to work for $45/hour. If you are working legitimately( insurance, taxes, workman comp, reliable equipment) that barely covers your expenses after fuel and expected upkeep. The bad thing is that they are actually getting people to do it. Granted I'm sure they are the same people that get insurance and then as soon as they get their dec page in hand go and cancel the policy, but they are still working for peanuts while those of us who are doing everything right can't compete with the companies that are bidding twice as many accounts as they can handle just because they know that they can hire those guys without any liability of their own. Sorry about the rant, I'm just venting. I know there will be people who disagree with me, but this is America and I love the fact that anyone is entitled to be wrong LOL. I just needed to say my piece


----------

